# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Audi RS-4 Cabriolet

## villies



----------


## RAHEN

mujhe itni pyari nahi lagi yeh car...its like a drum...wat u say...

----------


## villies

you r rite... shap itna acha nahi hey.. I think ferrari and nissan achi hain

----------


## AGB

Pagal ho kiya ... This car has a grace and glory all together. Man man man I Love this buddy. I was planning to buy it bus zara Account shortage chal rahee hay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## aneeza ali

it looks gud in black

but cars yellow colors mien kitne buree lagte hain pata nahin loug kaisey purchase karte hain  :Big Grin:

----------

